# Moving back to Canada from Lebanon



## samidib87 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello,

I've been living in Beirut, Lebanon for around 5 years now, finished my B Sc. in Banking & Finance from the best university in the middle east.

I would like to know, if I want to find a job/pursue my masters/ find a place to live or a part time job, how hard would it be? 

I am trying to take a decision to move back to Montreal as I lived there for around 6 years before Lebanon, and I am moving back without much money so I am really starting off with very little cash in every aspect of it. 

Could you please provide some guidance as to what would be the best move for me?

I have around 2 years work experience in business development but as a lot of you won't know, the income here + experience i'm getting is a dead end of both sides. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

samidib87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been living in Beirut, Lebanon for around 5 years now, finished my B Sc. in Banking & Finance from the best university in the middle east.
> 
> ...


When you lived in Canada for six years did you gain any official status such as PR or Citizenship?


----------



## samidib87 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your reply, means a lot you're helping.

If I understand your question correctly, I have the Canadian citizenship. I've had it for a long time now


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

samidib87 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, means a lot you're helping.
> 
> If I understand your question correctly, I have the Canadian citizenship. I've had it for a long time now


It will not be easy for you to find work in your chosen profession in Canada. You will be in competition with Finance graduates from NA universities. You should be prepared at first to take any work available.


----------

